# 2 hours into the season, and I'm tagged out



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

My 2011 season is in the history books, and I couldn't be happier. This is the biggest deer I've ever taken, bow or rifle. He came by me at a run at about 2 p.m. this afternoon, after I had been in the stand for about an hour. A smaller buck was with him (which surprised me...the bachelor groups should be broken up by now I would have thought). Good luck to everyone else for the rest of the season. Now I can't wait for the 2012 bow season opener!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Congrats, nice looking Deer


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

A very nice 4x4! :thumb:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice deer! But...where'd the tag go!?


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

I removed it, briefly, for the picture. Look real close and you see it stuck to the top of the water bottle.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kitz said:


> I removed it, briefly, for the picture. Look real close and you see it stuck to the top of the water bottle.


Ah I see now! I don't know about you guys, but last year was the first year I noticed the tags don't have very good adhesive. My doe last year I shot on a cold morning and I couldn't even get the tag to stick!


----------

